# Pumping from creek.....?



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Does anyone else here pump water into their pond from creeks..? I have done this each season for the 15yrs we have had the ,43 acre pond. Every time we have a weed or alge issue pop up I get the riot act from wife and kids who use the pond that it is all because of the creek water. I ran the white flag up and now the pond is down a foot or so with evaporation. I hate to see the water level down and a mud line. Does anyone else get away with this....? HT


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Symazine is used for weed control on crops, they dont tell you about it when you ask about pond weed killer. It has worked great for the past 15 years in our neighborhood ponds including mine. You dont need much so it's pretty inexpensive. I get mine at the local feed mill.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Every pond I've ever seen has had algae and/or weeds in the summer time. That's just what happens with stationary water. The creek water doesn't have anything to do with it, it would happen regardless.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

unfortunately it is illegal as hell to use a creek to fill a pond.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

actually no its not illegal to pump water from a creek as long as your pond is in the same watershed, and your pumping from your own propertyyou can pump ( I forget the number of gallons but s a LOT)every day since it is returning back to the same soil of which it sprang, same as Irrigation, not many laws regarding it as long as its used for personal reasons, ( watering, pressure, irrigation to some extent, etc. ) a local call to the EPA will tell you the limits to how much you can pump per day. 


Salmonid


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Our neighborhood pond is about the same size, but is only about 6' deep in the middle. We don't get the standing vegetation mats, and are able to keep the weeds to a minimum by using a fountain and dying it a couple times a year.

I have often wondered why people building ponds don't just put a 3' drop off the bank, it would help a lot with weds and such. Especially if the water is murky, or died each year.

Mr. A


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is a fact sheet on water withdrawal rights. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/23941/Default.aspx

"In Ohio, land owners have the right to make reasonable use of ground water underlying their land or of the water in a lake or watercourse located on or flowing through or along their riparian land. This right to a reasonable use is a property right protected by Article 1 Section 19b of the Ohio Constitution. Withdrawals that unreasonably interfere with the withdrawals of other land owners using the same stream or aquifer may be subject to liability via civil litigation."



You are fine legaly. (Even though that wasn't YOUR question ! ) Water quality wise, I'm with the others that don't think the algae is related to topping it off with spring water. Actualy, I think you may be better as you are adding relativly cool water and increasing the water volume...both should help improve the overall DO levels.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a well at my barn I keep my pond up with. use your well if you have one. I also use symezine works great.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Random thoughts: I suppose if the creek water is more fertile than the pond from ag runoff then it could be increasing weed growth. Cooling the pond water could promote filamentous algae. Dilution of chemicals with residual properties could also result in an increase of weeds.


----------



## Natejohnson561 (Mar 21, 2014)

Go fish or go home!


----------

